# I think I move too slow.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

It was something I was worried about before I came to this company because two electricians from my old company mentioned it to me before.

I got a bit frustrated today because one of the electricians said our foreman was going to send him to help me because I was moving too slow running the pipe. Though, the foreman never actually said anything to me besides asking me if I had a reamer, (I don't), which I *assumed* was because a reamer would be that much faster than my needle nose/channellock method.

Thing is, it's not like I stand there and do nothing, or even literally move slow. I keep up at least a light sweat because I'm keeping up a hurried pace. I guess my worst habit is sometimes I over-think what I need to do. "You think too much, I can tell", is what one electrician told me. 

But there's all the other stuff that attributes to my lack of productivity. I'm working by myself, I'm using 10 or 12 foot ladders, I don't have a cart (yet), so I have to carry everything, I'm trying to work around (or above), the brick layers, the GFI is constantly getting tripped which is 300 feet away, other electricians are using the material I brought up for myself (couplings, anchors, etc) which means I need to fetch more downstairs on the opposite side of the building, the electrician that was supposed to be following the brick layers wasn't around to stub up the 1/2'' so I had to seek out where he had the 1/2'' (not conveniently near-by), cut and put them up, the _other_ foreman wanted me to amend a safety hazard, the brick layers upstairs placed their pallets of block conveniently on both of the holes I needed to stub up through, and apparently I just suck at being fast. :mellow:

So that electrician that told me the foreman was going to send him up to help me out? Disappeared after I told him what I was doing. Foreman came by with him _again_ later and told me that he was gonna help me with the pipe. And I never saw him after that...again.

My "solution" so far has been to stop planning my routes as much and just run the pipe and saddle anything in the way. I have to say, and this bothers me a lot, the pipe I'm running isn't as straight or level as it could be, but I'm really thinking these guys don't care about it that much. As long as it looks good from the ground they seem okay with it. Drives me nuts though when I can look at the pipe straight on and see it zig zag since I'm not taking any measurements.

Clearly I have not reached the point where I can keep quality up with speed. I just don't know what else to do about it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

All in due time. 

The fact that you care about speed and quality sets you ahead of most. It will come, eventually.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> My "solution" so far has been to stop planning my routes as much and just run the pipe and saddle anything in the way. I have to say, and this bothers me a lot, the pipe I'm running isn't as straight or level as it could be, but I'm really thinking these guys don't care about it that much. As long as it looks good from the ground they seem okay with it. Drives me nuts though when I can look at the pipe straight on and see it zig zag since I'm not taking any measurements.
> 
> Clearly I have not reached the point where I can keep quality up with speed. I just don't know what else to do about it.


Sounds like a pretty typical description "the life of the commercial job apprentice".

Don't go and start dragging your feet but there is a reason why everyone else is earning more than you. When you can do more/better/faster you'll get more too.

It'll come.


----------



## lynx82 (Sep 19, 2009)

as long as your not purposely screwing the guy and doing the best you can under the circumstances what's the problem. Your right about planning your routes, the time it takes to do that can save you from running into a lot of little obstructions, or a really bad one. Seems like he's got you running around doing a lot of other stuff too, which he probably realizes and is why he hasn't said anything to you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't let it get to you.

Speed comes with knowledge, not someone implying you are slow

Go too fast and you either make mistakes which cost money to fix or you fall off a ladder and wind up in a wheelchair for the rest of your life

At least you care about being productive, that puts you ahead of many out there


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> It was something I was worried about before I came to this company because two electricians from my old company mentioned it to me before.
> 
> I got a bit frustrated today because one of the electricians said our foreman was going to send him to help me because I was moving too slow running the pipe. Though, the foreman never actually said anything to me besides asking me if I had a reamer, (I don't), which I *assumed* was because a reamer would be that much faster than my needle nose/channellock method.
> 
> ...


 
The fact that you are worried gives me confidence you will fix this problem. You just have to put a few years of experience under your belt before you'll learn all the little tricks of the trade. One bad habit you are slightly leaning toward is not using the right tool for the job. A reamer will be quicker than needle nose, and more proper. If you don't wanna measure your runs as you go from a good reference, at least stick a level on it as you go so you know it's gonna look right. Don't blame it on other electricians using your stuff either, because you let them do it. If it means walking to the other side of the building, I'm not letting anybody get my material. Tell them politely, GET YOUR OWN SH*T. That's mine. Don't let them slow your productity. I've worked on the top floor of an 8 story building, where a trip to the truck meant 25 minutes lost production. You have to accomodate for that and plan accordingly. And you can't blame it on the brick layers either, because they're sayin the same thing about you. "Lousy electrician, ladders all in my way, stuff layed all over the floor because he doesn't have a cart:laughing:" I can hear them now. So I just try to stay out of everybody's way, and "claim" the area I'm at if possible.Not "literally" but figuratively speaking. And usually that means having so many tools and material around me that they don't even try to get in my way. You'll eventually get there, but one thing I promise you, and this will always be true, you gotta get good, before you can get fast.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

lynx82 said:


> Seems like he's got you running around doing a lot of other stuff too, which he probably realizes and is why he hasn't said anything to you.


 
That's just it, he's not the one having me run around and doing these other things, so I don't think he realizes I'm doing them because he's busy with all sorts of $hit elsewhere. It's a big building, 4 sections, and 3 floors. The _other_ foreman gave me a task that had to be completed because it was a safety hazard, which required materials I didn't have readily available. The electrician that was supposed to be following the brick layers just disappeared, and I was the only one in that area that could do anything about it. And having to take another 10 minutes to run upstairs and get a hold of somebody on a forklift and get them to move those pallets. 

At one point I needed to adjust the pipe stubbed upstairs where I had it secured by a strap and strut on the floor and the guy following the brick layers said he'd run up and loosen it so I could get it level. It's silly but I felt _so_ relieved because I'm worried the foreman will come by and he'll see nobody on the ladder, and nobody on the ground bending pipe, and it'll look like I'm hiding somewhere not doin' ****.

Y'know it's like 10 minutes here, 5 minutes there, too many minutes anywhere but where I need to be doing what I was set to do.

I don't mind too much being pressured to move faster, I like the challenge, I just stress out when I'm anywhere but where he expects to find me. I really hate giving the impression I'm just just moseying about. Especially because I'm not!


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

It is always better to stop and think about what your up against. This is a trade that requires you thinking and seeing the whole picture, There will always be hundreds of little details and you have to gather ALL the info before you start or you will miss something . Don't worry it will come in time but above all have fun you still got 35 or more years to go. And remember to leave your feelings at home grow thick skill and sense of humor.

Bill:thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You obviously care, as the others have said the speed will come. 




Frasbee said:


> I guess my worst habit is sometimes I over-think what I need to do. "You think too much, I can tell", is what one electrician told me.


It's always tough to learn the line between 'over thinking' each move and not thinking enough. 





> But there's all the other stuff that attributes to my lack of productivity. I'm working by myself, I'm using 10 or 12 foot ladders, I don't have a cart (yet), so I have to carry everything, I'm trying to work around (or above), the brick layers, the GFI is constantly getting tripped which is 300 feet away,


Yeah, thats how it goes. Ya' gotta get used to it. It is a rare privilege to be the only crew on the job with everything ready for us and nothing in the way. When those days come along enjoy them. 




> other electricians are using the material I brought up for myself (couplings, anchors, etc) which means I need to fetch more downstairs on the opposite side of the building,


You may have to tell them to go get their own damn stock.




> My "solution" so far has been to stop planning my routes as much and just run the pipe and saddle anything in the way.


Sometimes that is the way that it should be done. You are not there to make art. If the boss is happy and the code is complied with you have done your job.




> I have to say, and this bothers me a lot, the pipe I'm running isn't as straight or level as it could be, but I'm really thinking these guys don't care about it that much. As long as it looks good from the ground they seem OK with it. Drives me nuts though when I can look at the pipe straight on and see it zig zag since I'm not taking any measurements.


You have to make some choices.

Are you going to work to please yourself or are you going to work to be a productive member of the team?

I am not saying that you should stop wanting to do a better job I am saying when in Rome do as the Romans do. You are not going to change the company. 

Good luck.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> That's just it, he's not the one having me run around and doing these other things, so I don't think he realizes I'm doing them because he's busy with all sorts of $hit elsewhere.​




This IS an issue. (You're a cub without a bear)

This is something to talk about with the best Journeyman you've seen on site. The idea is to get assigned to him (at least primarily) and have a shot at actually learning one way of doing things all the way through. 

On better run jobs this would (or should be) done by mgmt, and the main Foreman will have to make it happen... but knowing that Jim or Bill or whoever is willing to take you on before you talk to the overbusy Foreman (I believe ) should be the best first step.
​


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't be afraid to (tactfully) be your own advocate. Never forget to let the big boss know all the extra stuff you were tasked with. If he truly has no idea, letting him know will go a long way in your favor. If you're uncomfortable telling the other guys to get their own fittings and to quit stealing yours, just grab 3 times as much as you think you need. When you gain you own respect, then you might be better situated to tell them to grab their own stuff. The other guys taking your stock is a fundamental sign of disrespect, and there's sometimes not much you can do about it until you gain your own place in the pecking order. Just don't forget to somehow let the boss know everything else you've been doing for him. He probably has no idea, and he'll like to know that. That's life as the new guy....

I can't stress enough how important of a quality of you have. You realize that you need to be fast and neat. It's a pretty rare guy that even recognizes this, so you're doing good. It will all come to you eventually, and the stress will just melt away. Trust me. There's nothing quite so personally empowering as knowing what you're doing and knowing how to do it in a reasonable amount of time. You're king of the hill then.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I feel the same way. I brought it up to my Journeyman who is also the foreman. He only comes up to check on how im doing once in awhile. I brought the pipe bending up to him and he said it just takes time. I always try to bend everything in one stick whether its in the wall or not. I sometimes bend my offset in the wrong direction. I hate that! What year are you?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> This IS an issue. (You're a cub without a bear)
> 
> This is something to talk about with the best Journeyman you've seen on site. The idea is to get assigned to him (at least primarily) and have a shot at actually learning one way of doing things all the way through.


Well, we're not union, so we're not paired up like I see the union guys do. 

No, I don't mention any of this on the job, and as has been recommended by several electricians on this forum, I stay pretty neutral towards whatever is presented to me.

Shunk: I see what you mean about being my own advocate, and I do refer to that every now and then, but only when the conversation with the foreman warrants bringing things like that up. Like any inquiries as to why I haven't completed as much as he's expecting. I'm pretty good at being tactful.

I don't know. I also don't want to come off like I'm just making excuses.

Tomorrow I'm going to grab a cart from the first floor and some extra material. That should save me time and stress in the long run. I think I did the majority of the complex bends today, so the rest of the runs in this section should be more or less, straight runs to the stub-ups.

EDIT:


al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I feel the same way. I brought it up to my Journeyman who is also the foreman. He only comes up to check on how im doing once in awhile. I brought the pipe bending up to him and he said it just takes time. I always try to bend everything in one stick whether its in the wall or not. I sometimes bend my offset in the wrong direction. I hate that! What year are you?


Just saw this after I posted. I'm the same way! I try to use whole sticks so there's less waste, but I think he'd rather see progress more frequently, even if it means bending, cutting, and securing shorter lengths at a time. My old company encouraged putting more in one bed, and I've gotten pretty good at it.

This is my 2nd year, will start my 3rd in February. Well, technically I'm a 1st year apprentice, but that's another story.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have heard some guys say where its exposed and the world can see make it look perfect. If its in the wall/ not gonna be seen not too be so crucial. But never just slop it in. It sounds like your in the same boat, I get left to work alone alot and if my name is on it I want it to look good.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I want to make clear I am all for great work. :thumbsup:


But this .......



al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> I get left to work alone alot and *if my name is on it I want it to look good*.


is entirely understandable but is not as simple as it sounds unless you are the company owner.

It may be your hands and mind that get the job done but...



You are not paying for what you use.
You are not paying your salary.
It is not your name on on the company letterhead.
It is not you who answers to to the customer.



So while I say keep up the quality work keep the above in mind as well.


----------



## LowVolt McVolty (Sep 25, 2009)

Never sacrifice accuracy for speed. 

But also keep in mind that while I agree with "wanting it to look good" a man on a galloping horse would never see the difference.


----------



## justanother1 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Don't forget to sell yourself...*

Remember this is business, and business is about money. I know guys that NEVER WERE JOURNEYMEN that are now Foremen and Superintendents just because they have the gift of gab. Don't rely on one company for your entire career, Get out there and mix it up a bit. And when you do, Sell yourself, sell your truck, sell your tools, sell your extra time, sell your certifications. If you've gotta drive more than an hour, you should be getting some kind of compensation. If your crew ends up needing some kind of security bits and your the only one who has them, make sure that gets back to the office. If your the only one on your crew that is forklift certified, you should be making something extra, .50$ hour or whatever, even if you never run the forklift the whole job. Many of these jobs are 1,000,000$ + jobs and their bid for Per Diem and Overtime but you as a worker will never see it unless you ask for it!!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow.

Sorry guys I spoke too soon.

I just finished up 2 runs with the help of one of the electricians, and the foreman came around and said he looked at my pipe, and complimented me, and my work rather heavily. Not even just a "looks good" but it turned into a conversation. He never said anything about my speed, though I mentioned with the electrician's help we finished up that area fast.

Maybe I'm not as slow as I thought, but I'm pretty sure I worry too much.

Anyway, at lunch time I called up one of the supervisors of my old company and passed along that compliment and thanks. I was always appreciative of the amount they taught me, but today put things in perspective. I think by extension it was a compliment to them, and hopefully they'll continue to teach their helpers the same as they did me.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> the foreman came around and said he looked at my pipe, and complimented me, and my work rather heavily. Not even just a "looks good" but it turned into a conversation. He never said anything about my speed, though I mentioned with the electrician's help we finished up that area fast.



Awesome, great for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Anyway, at lunch time I called up one of the supervisors of my old company and passed along that compliment and thanks. I was always appreciative of the amount they taught me, but today put things in perspective. I think by extension it was a compliment to them, and hopefully they'll continue to teach their helpers the same as they did me.


That's a pretty nice thing to do. Not burning bridges is always a good idea, but you've gone back and done some bridge maintenance. That's awesome.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> That's a pretty nice thing to do. Not burning bridges is always a good idea, but you've gone back and done some bridge maintenance. That's awesome.


I agree. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I was always one of those apprentices who cared and worked hard so I was usually put to work by myself. Like you, Frasbee, I would have journeyman taking material and telling me to go get them material. It was a bad situation because it was my job to get them material, altho I was also tasked with specific work that needed to be done. It became a balancing act, you really don't want to burn a bridge with the foreman OR the journeyman asking you to get him stuff (because he could very well be your foreman on the next job).

You seem to have it under control, keep up the good work!


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think this has been said but here it is another way. You are focused on your work/task and your Foreman is focused on you and how many other people/tasks? One of the worst things that happens on a large job with multiple for men is a Foreman telling/asking a worker to do something that is not on his crew without the knowledge of the supervising foreman. Most people will do as their asked which 9 x's out of 10 leads to problems with your Foreman and you. My advise is to always ask the Foreman if your supervisor is aware of them stopping you from your task, let them know you are not refusing and that you will call your Foreman to let him know that you are helping out another Foreman and will be away from your assigned area. When someone takes material from your assigned area to another area that is pure disrespect. Even has a helper/apprentice and you are the one running for parts/material for your job not theirs. If you see who it is let your JW know. Oh wait your working alone, no JW, regardless if it is another apprentice or JW you need to confront them and let your Foreman know that the material is being taken to another area/task. As Bob said you work, Foreman assign/track material and report to the Super so that appropriate accounting reports can be made. Another thing you have probably found is that when you are working with a JW the Forman doesn't speak directly to you. Even if your standing there and the Foreman tells the JW what is to be done and to inform you what to/go etc. don't take it personally it's just the chain of command.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

There's a bunch of companies that will work their guys into the ground, don't care about quality, don't care about code. This is the norm. Work hard, don't run, don't get in such a hurry that you hurt yourself. Ignore the work faster BS. Always do pretty good work. Nobody remembers decent work but they sure do remember shoddy work. Just remember there will be more than a couple more companies in your future.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Just remember the ole saying, give 8 for 8


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

You have no confidence in your abillties


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

You don't need people to make you feel better. What you need are tips!


*Tools*

Hack Saw or Saws-all
Deburring tool [It's faster and does a better job than tools not meant to ream conduit]
http://www.service.kleintools.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+R015E7C2411A7B400CF58011+PRD+ENG
Torpedo Level [With magnetic strip]
http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...aneous_hand_tools&l1b=levels&l2=torpedo_level
Measuring Tape 25' [Get a good one.]
http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...hand_tools/auto_blade_lock_measuring_tape.php
Conduit bending guide [Keep it with you at all times]
http://www.mikeholt.com/documents/freestuff/BendingRoundRaceways.pdf
Sharp pencil or Chalk.

Optional: I use this tool for 1/2" and 3/4" EMT. You don't have to ream the conduit and it's easier than a hacksaw. Some people like them and others hate them. I love it. 
http://www.mygreenlee.com/GreenleeD...=showGreenleeProductTemplate&upc_number=11915

#1. Read that conduit guide over and over and over and over... you get the idea.

#2. Empty you pouch of everything but what you need to bend. I keep screws and wall plugs in my pouch too. 

#3. Get your conduit/fittings where you need it and don't share with anyone. If you make two piles people will get the idea that it's not a free for all. You got better things to do than chase couplings down.

#4. When you're visualizing a run think about the easy way that requires the least effort. Don't throw a junction box up willy nilly and try to get a bend to it. Work from the area that requires exact placement out to an area where you can run conduit anywhere you like.

#5. When lining up offsets use the metal grain on the conduit so you don't dog-leg it. If you're lucky you have the conduit with markings on it (I wish). Don't fear chopping and using a coupling if your bend is off and no one will see it. Eventually you won't make those mistakes. 

#6. Speed comes from knowledge and knowledge is earned through mistakes. You will screw stuff up. You will be slow at first. There is always more to learn so don't stop learning.

There is nothing else you need to know.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> You have no confidence in your abillties


I've had nothing but much confidence in my pipe bending abilities. I can bend some sweet pipe, and I'm not talking about simple 90's. What I had little confidence in was my ability to live up to whatever expectations this foreman was putting on me. I was trying to move as fast as the journeymen, even though I knew it was a ridiculous bar to try to live up to, especially when I was at a technical disadvantage, 12' vs scissor lift, sawzall vs hacksaw, 10 years experience vs 2.

Oh, and Master, only use the pipe cutter for certain instances, otherwise I'm not a big fan because it leaves a sharp lip inside the pipe that still needs to be reamed.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Mastertorturer said:


> You don't need people to make you feel better. What you need are tips!
> 
> 
> *Tools*
> ...


You should use a reamer when using that tool. It leaves a sharp edge on the conduit thus messing the wire up.

You should always use a reamer in my opinion, unless the conduit is bigger than a 1", then a file. Screw the chanelock method, or the needlenose method, it never does as good of a job as a reamer.


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

qckrun said:


> You should use a reamer when using that tool. It leaves a sharp edge on the conduit thus messing the wire up.
> 
> You should always use a reamer in my opinion, unless the conduit is bigger than a 1", then a file. Screw the chanelock method, or the needlenose method, it never does as good of a job as a reamer.


Check out the link I posted for that tool. The cutter scores around the conduit and then you snap it off. Smooth as butter.

You're not the first perspm to be like "Hey you gotta ream that!". Searching for better tools online is starting to rival my search for ****.


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Both often involve reaming......


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

the first company i worked for pretty much only did commercial work. i was really lucky to spend my first year out of high school bending conduit. my boss there always told me, to take the few extra minutes to get it right the first time. i stayed with that company for three years, and by the last year we were really getting things done fast. 

what i have noticed now, though, since i have had to work for two other companies in the last year and a half, under about a half a dozen different JM's, is that they are all different. some are demending and tough, and some are real laid back. it takes some time to work for different guys, but in the end, things will always work out just fine if you take the grief they give you with a little salt, and focus on getting the work done right.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I've had nothing but much confidence in my pipe bending abilities. I can bend some sweet pipe, and I'm not talking about simple 90's. What I had little confidence in was my ability to live up to whatever expectations this foreman was putting on me. I was trying to move as fast as the journeymen, even though I knew it was a ridiculous bar to try to live up to, especially when I was at a technical disadvantage, 12' vs scissor lift, sawzall vs hacksaw, 10 years experience vs 2.
> 
> Oh, and Master, only use the pipe cutter for certain instances, otherwise I'm not a big fan because it leaves a sharp lip inside the pipe that still needs to be reamed.



Everybody including you has stated the obvious. Nobody in their right mind is going to expect you to be able to keep up with a good jw yet. There's a reason he makes more money than you. A good jw gets paid for what he knows almost as much as for what he does. You're not there yet but one day you will be. 

IMO you're nuking this out way too much. Just relax, do your job and learn everything you can learn. The rest will come. Hell, just to prove my point look back at yourself when you very first started in the trade compared to now, and that's only 2 years. Now imagine 4 years or 10 years. You'll get there, kiddo. Just be a little more patient and keep on keepin' on . :thumbsup:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry but IMO the hack saw vs a sawsall sould not be an issue it's an excuse. Make sure you have a good / solid $20 hacksaw with a reasonable blade. Hold the pipe tight against the ladder with your knee, push down with some medium force, give a few strocks and your thru. There with practice you can cut as fast or faster with a hack saw. Also your batteries wont go dead.

Everyones got their prefernces for tools to use for a job. IMO the reamer screwdriver can't be beat. The reemer tool poster earlier I have seen only 1 or 2 people use those out of 100's I worked with. They seemed a bit bulky / heavy.
http://www.service.kleintools.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+R0121FD783577E500388F072+PRD+ENG
For 1 1/4 or bigger I recomend a pair of curved jaw chanel locks for the outside and a pocket reamer for the inside like this:
http://www.buyplumbing.net/?pg=pd&_i=RDEBO

Good advise about keeping only the tools on you you need to rough, screws, and a few knock out plugs.

If you don't have one get a material pouch and load it up with th couplings, straps, connectors, etc. you need for about an hour. Grab more than enough material when you start. 

You have to chose. Don't supply the whole job (say you your out of ? too), hide your stash of material, or bring enough for everyone. The point is you can keep making trips for material. Try to not leave your work area until the next break.

Try to figure the quality standards for your company by the others work and match it but not over exceed it.

Talk to the foreman and set goals for work for you to finish in a given time.

Try to figure how much faster the journeymen are if they are doing similar.

Look at it from a business view. If an apprentice is making 1/2 the journeyman but takes 2 tims as long it's almost a wash. But if an apprentice takes 4 times as long then it does not make financial since. 

For speed use a tape measure less and cut to fit. Also use more couplings and less bends per pipe. I know I like to make complicated bends but it not a skill test.

There is a few reasons for a foreman to say the worker is too slow:

1. The worker is not getting enough done (in their opinion) in a given time.

2. The worker is seen working not efficently. From fumbling to find their tools, not having what they need when on the ladder, waisted movements, walking to get someting, or looking at the project like a deer in headlights. Keep in mind this comes form a moment a foreman happens to walk by and not see elbows moving. Or it could be your doing something that is a pet pev. Perhaps you were reaming the pipe with needle nose and they thought that was too slow campaired to a reamer.

3. The company or foreman will always push the workers saying they are too slow to try and get more out of them.

4. Others are not pulling thier weight and you are being pushed to make up the difference.

Keep in mind this is a bad time to look for a new job. Keep a positive can do attitude and say you'll try better next time.
Good Luck


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

egads said:


> Both often involve reaming......


Now that's funny


----------

